# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Thủ tục visa đi cu ba .

## canaltraveltour

_visa đi cuba_ .(Không áp dụng cho các quốc tịch: Ấn Độ/ Pakistan…)*visa di cuba du lịch :
*
- Vé máy bay copy
- Thời hạn visa 3 tháng 1 lần mỗi lần ở không quá 30 ngày
- Đặt phòng khách sạn
- Bảo hiểm du lịch
- 02 ảnh 4*6.
- Phí 40 USD thời gian làm 03 ngày.
- Tờ khai kí tên chính chủ.
- Chỉ áp dụng đi du lịch, nghiêm cấm làm việc.
*visa đi công tác cuba:
*
- Giấy mời phía Cu Ba. Letter invitation from cuba
- Quyết định cử đi công tác. *Verification of determination for mission*
- Thời gian visa là 3 tháng 1 lần, mỗi lần ở không quá 30 ngày.
- Tờ khai
- Vé máy bay.
chi phí và thời gian làm _visa đi cuba_:
- Phí dịch vụ 100 USD.
- Thời gian làm 03 ngày.
Mọi chi tiết quý khách hàng có thể liên hệ tới Công Ty TNHH Thương Mại Và Du Lịch GREENCANAL (GREENCANAL TRAVEL LIMITED CO).
Địa chỉ : số 1 ngõ 429 Kim Mã, Phường Ngọc Khánh, Quận Ba Đình, TP Hà Nội.
Email: greencanal@gmail.com/ greencanaltour@gmail.com
Website: www.dulichthegioi247.com/ GREENCANAL TRAVEL Vietnam, Cambodia, Laos, Myanmar, Thailand tours - Home.
Số điện thoại tư vấn : 04.3724.5292  FAX : 04.3724.5291.
Số điện thoại nóng: : 01266200333 (Ms Tâm)/ 0904386229 (Mr Quyết)

----------


## nguyetnt

bao giờ mới dc đi du lịch nc ngoài mà làm visa

----------


## tourtravelcanal

nhanh mà bạn! nếu có nhu cầu làm alo nhé!

----------


## thanhvannt90

Nếu làm visa đi du học thfi sao vậy ak

----------


## thuvannt91

thủ tục làm *visa đi cuba* cũng khá phức tạp đó nhỉ? Liệu mình muốn làm visa đi du lịch tiện thể công tác được không ?

----------

